# Did anyone see Brother Bear?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last night I watched this latest Disney animated feature which was just released on DVD. I can't say that it was their best but I still enjoyed it for two reasons.

First, it has a very strong message about walking in someone else's shoes before passing judgment.

The other is the comic relief. Rick Moranis and Dave Thomas reprise their "Strange Brew" roles as two Canadian Moose. I am a big fan of Bob & Doug McKenzie and every scene with them just cracked me up. 

There was one very interesting thing about this movie that I haven't seen since "Brainstorm". It was formatted in two different aspect ratios. The first 24 minutes is 1.85:1 and the rest is 2.35:1 after the main character is transformed into the bear. I've always kind of liked this idea because when the picture changes to the wide panavision frame, it gives the movie a nice sweeping and grand look. At first though, it's a little distracting because there are black borders on all four sides while the picture is 1.85:1. 

In general though, not a bad movie. Makes a good rental.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I just picked it up from Costco last night and hope to watch it with my 7 year old daughter Friday night.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Good flick. Great message, funny bits, some REAL dramatic tearjerker moments. The movie did merely OK here mostly due to a lot of competition, but it has been a smash around the world making a lot more than it did here (Terminator 3 did the same thing moneywise)


----------

